
Hoaxy: A Platform for Tracking Online Misinformation - lainon
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01511
======
leeoniya
[http://www.snopes.com/](http://www.snopes.com/) is also such a platform

------
bobby_9x
I think the issue is that many times, 'misinformation' boils down to
perspective and personal views, unless it's a straight fact, which is almost
never the case.

It ends up being used as a way to stifle dissenting views and control the
narrative.

